# New finds- CCM and Huffy Muscle Bikes



## Nickinator (Oct 5, 2013)

Nick picked these up at a local swap, original and kinda cool. Will probably bring them to the Andover, MN bike swap on 10/27, if anyone is interested.

Darcie


----------



## OldRider (Oct 5, 2013)

Nick, I never never see those CCM muscle bikes up here, I find lots of ladies loopframe bikes and mens double bars, even kids CCMs from that earlier era, but never anything like this, and that's what I grew up with, can't understand that. Very nice find, worth at least a few hundred I'm guessing.


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 5, 2013)

Yeah we thought it was pretty special- have seen them here and there missing parts, so it was nice to see a complete one


----------



## partsguy (Oct 9, 2013)

That purple one isn't a Huffy, its a Murray built bike.


----------



## redscampi (Oct 9, 2013)

New here - but that purple bike is a 24" Sears Spyder, probably 1969-1970 vintage.
Gary


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 10, 2013)

Doh! my bad! -you are correct it is a Sears- not sure why I said it was a Huffy...
Thx for the tip on the year, we weren't sure of that.
Darcie


----------

